# Through wire and foiling links



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

A link to and discussion on another board about foiling lures.
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=451017

Also an interesting discussion about through wire construction.
http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8539

Dallas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I am fatfingers.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Noooow I understand why the lures on both boards looked so similar; they are same lures, duh  

Dallas


----------

